# Make easy cloud bread



## hwng9x (Oct 19, 2017)

Cloud bread is soft and fluffy - like a cloud! It's a great substitute for 'regular' bread and is low in carbs. Although it's not firm enough to replace bread in a regular sandwich, I like to top one 'slice' with peanut butter and bananas, toast it with jam or with my favorite lunch meat and fillings!

*Ingredients*
·        2 ounces cream cheese, very soft
·        3 large eggs, separated
·        1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar
·        1 tablespoon white suga

*Directions: *Prep: 10m; Cook: 30m; Ready in: 40m

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.
Beat egg whites and cream of tartar together in a bowl until stiff peaks form.
Mix egg yolks, cream cheese, and sugar together in a separate bowl using a wooden spoon and then mixing with a hand-held egg beater until mixture is very smooth and has no visible cream cheese. Gently fold egg whites into cream cheese mixture, taking care not to deflate the egg whites.
Carefully scoop mixture onto the prepared baking sheet, forming 5 to 6 "buns".
Bake in the preheated oven until cloud bread is lightly browned, about 30 minutes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2017)

Sounds interesting!
Do you have any photo's?
Al


----------

